# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, The Movie

## JEK

If you liked the book, run don't walk to see the movie. Four of us who read and loved the book(s) went tonight and thought the casting, screenplay and acting were totally faithful to the book. The subtitles were difficult at first, but soon in became second nature to read and watch the acting at the same time. Very, very graphic, but such a compelling movie. 


 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCz-Tg6M0Z0

----------


## andynap

Good- thanks for checking it out.

----------


## amyb

Enough said-I can not wait to see it. Thanks Man on The Aisle.

----------


## JEK

Oh, I forgot to mention  that the MacBooks have a central role in the film just as they did in the book :) There are a couple of subtle differences in the movie to increase the theatricality. After you see we can chat on a PT to discuss.

----------


## Toni

Well, it might be a while before it gets to Kentucky, but I look forward to it...

Thanks for the review..

----------


## KevinS

> Well, it might be a while before it gets to Kentucky, but I look forward to it...
> 
> Thanks for the review..




Toni,
It is showing in Louisville sooner than you think.  Got plans for tomorrow?  See April 9, Baxter Avenue Filmworks.  

Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - Playdates

----------


## JEK

Very impressive list of venues for a foreign film. Have you seen it yet?

----------


## KevinS

I only looked at venues because of Toni's post.  My first chance to see the film locally is also tomorrow.  Now that I know that, I've got to work it into my schedule.  Barnacle Billy's opens for the season tomorrow, and that's my focus right now.  :laugh:

----------


## MIke R

> Barnacle Billy's opens for the season tomorrow, and that's my focus right now.  :laugh:




wish I could join you.....but I have a half done kitchen...among other things I have to finish before I go tropical next Friday

----------


## Toni

Well, how about that?  :) 

I'm entertaining my nieces from Cincinnati for the next several days, but I'm delighted to see it's here.
Thanks, Kevin...

----------


## jim2

Saw it yesterday..playing half a block from our apartment !!...and I was very impressed.  They did a great job.  The screenwriter managed to get most of the book on screen in an intelligent fashion.  As JEK points out Apple placement was a bit blatant but...

Question for those who saw it...when our hero was wandering around the frigid island, all bundled up because it was so cold...how come no frost coming from his mouth while he was talking, breathing??  I thought maybe fake snow and that they filmed the whole thing in the summer but, if so, there was lots of fake snow.

I read Hollywood is going to do their version in the next year or so.  Be very hard to top this production.  A big thumb up !

jim

----------


## JEK

Sweden has the second one out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvUTs7ppOXc&NR=1

----------


## jim2

Today's Phila. Inquirer had an item by a columnist saying Clooney was looking into a Hollywood version of the first movie.  The writer encouraged readers not to be scared off by the sub-titles and to see the foreign language version now in theatres."it's that good", quoth he.

Couldn't agree more.  The screnwriters did a terrific job.

----------


## JEK

. . . Yes, yes, we know George Clooney and others are clamoring for the American rights to the Swedish thriller The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. But don't wait. Read the great book - then go see the Swedish film version. Damn the subtitles; full speed ahead. It's that good.




Columbia gets film rights to Larsson books

MALIN RISING
The Associated Press

STOCKHOLM - Sony Corp.'s subsidiary Columbia Pictures has bought the English-language movie rights to the popular Millennium trilogy by late crime novelist Stieg Larsson, a Swedish film production company said Wednesday.

More than 12 million copies of Larsson's trilogy, which starts with "The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo," have been sold globally.

Yellow Bird AB, which made Swedish-language movies based on the books, will work with Columbia Pictures on the Hollywood versions, for which filming is expected to start next year.

Yellow Bird CEO Mikael Wallen said the movies will be produced by Scott Rudin whose credits include the Academy Award-winning "No Country for Old Men" while "Schindler's List" scriptwriter Steve Zaillian will adapt the books for the big screen.

Wallen said no director had been picked yet and did not specify the terms of the sale.

"It's a little bit complicated, since we need someone who wants to, and can, do all three films," he said. "There is a shortlist and a decision should be made soon."

Larsson, who worked as an investigative journalist and anti-racism campaigner, never got to experience the success of his books. He died in a heart attack at 50, just before the first book was published in Sweden.

Since then, a conflict has emerged over Larsson's estate between his father and brother, who inherited the rights to the books, and his long-time partner Eva Gabrielsson, who was left with nothing because they never married.

Set in a Nordic landscape of serene lakes and lonely red cabins, Larsson's trilogy follows tattooed computer hacker Lisbeth Salander and journalist Mikael Blomqvist as they get entangled in a series of murder mysteries.

Wallen said the script should be finished "before the summer" and will change some parts of Larsson's story, but remain based in Sweden.

"Not everything will happen in Sweden, but we hope parts of it will be filmed here," he said. "The Stockholm setting is an important part of the books."

Casting for the roles of Blomqvist and Salander will begin once a director has been picked, Wallen added.

----------


## julianne

I predict Hollywood will mess it up, especially if they cast big-name stars. The Swedish version is great and the casting superb. I can't imagine a Hollywood version being as true to the book and its intensity.

----------


## jim2

Hi Julia

I'm with you.  The film makers did a great job with that book.  I wish Hollywood would just leave well enough alone.

jim

----------


## KevinS

The movie will be available on DVD beginning July 6.

----------


## JEK

Merci!

----------


## Dennis

Daniel Craig Cast to Star in The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
By Stephen M. Silverman

Tuesday July 27, 2010 08:25 AM EDT 

Daniel Craig

Tony Barson/WireImage
FacebookTwitterE-mailFrom the well-tailored secret agent James Bond to the grubby journalist Mikael Blomkvist, Daniel Craig certainly has range. 

Entertainment Weekly confirms that Craig, 42, has signed to play the lead in the American adaptation of Stieg Larsson's best-selling mystery novel The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, to be released Dec. 21, 2011, and followed by two other movies based on Larsson's Millennium trilogy. 

Filming will take place in Sweden, David Fincher (The Curious Case of Benjamin Button) will direct, and Scott Rudin will produce. So far, no one has been cast in the role of Lisbeth Salander, though Ellen Page, Mia Wasikowska and Rooney Mara have been mentioned.

----------


## andynap

Ellen Page could pull it off.

----------


## JEK

But she won't:






> by Nicole Sperling
> Categories: Casting, Movie Biz, News
> Our sources confirm The Daily Beasts report that director David Fincher has narrowed casting choices for the highly coveted role of Lisbeth Salander in the Hollywood adaptation of The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo down to four relatively unknown leading ladies. None of the big-name candidates, such as Carey Mulligan or Ellen Page, have moved forward either by their own choice or Finchers. (One source tells EW that Fincher offered the meaty part opposite Daniel Craig to Natalie Portman but she turned it down. Calls to Portmans reps were not returned.)
> The four actresses left in the running are Rooney Mara, who recently finished working for Fincher on his upcoming film The Social Network; French actress Lea Seydoux, who appeared as Isabella of Angouleme in this years Robin Hood, as well as last years Inglourious Basterds; and two Australian actresses: Sarah Snook and Sophie Lowe. Snook recently starred in Julia Leighs erotic fairy tale Sleeping Beauty while Lowe is a more established actresses in her home country, appearing in a number of local productions, including Blessed and Blame. Fincher had also been pursuing South African singer/rapper Yo-Landi Vi$$er from the group Die Antwoord, but the artist isnt interested in an acting career.
> Fincher is supposed to begin shooting the film in the early fall and is likely to have his decision in the next week or so. Sony Pictures has already scheduled the movie for Dec. 21, 2011.
> More Girl With the Dragon Tattoo:

----------


## andynap

I'll wait for the announcement. Daniel Craig tho? Hmmm

----------


## JEK

Another article. Daniel Craig is going to be a good Blomkvist.


"The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" moves toward an English-language film version even as Amazon declares its author the first member of "the Kindle Million Club."


 

_Daniel Craig will play journalist Mikael Blomkvist in the English-language film version of "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo."_

Karen Ballard/Sony Pictures Entertainment


By Marjorie Kehe / July 27, 2010

"The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" is pretty much inescapable this summer. Either you've read the book or you've seen the Swedish-language film version or both. Or, if you're one of the few who've somehow missed the juggernaut, please note that there will be another incarnation of the story coming at you soon. Sony is now casting the English-language version of the global bestseller by deceased Swedish journalist Stieg Larsson.


Daniel Craig  aka, cinema's most recent James Bond  has closed a deal to play journalist Mikael Blomkvist, the male protagonist of "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo," says Deadline.com.

That's big news for the many fans of the Millennium Trilogy (the series also includes "The Girl Who Played with Fire" and "The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest.") In a way, however, the question of who will play Blomkvist is a less urgent matter. Much more important is the film identity of quirky heroine Lisbeth Salander.

Deadline.com has already reported that possibilities include Ellen Page, Mia Wasikowska, Emily Browning, Sara Snook, Rooney Mara, and Sophie Lowe. The movie is scheduled for release on Dec. 21, 2011.

Meanwhile, even as fans focus on the movie versions of "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo," the books have gone on to make other kinds of headlines. *Amazon has announced that Larsson (who died in 2004) has become the first author to sell more than 1 million digital versions of his work for Amazon's Kindle e-reader. This makes Larsson the first member of the new "Kindle Million Club.*"

All three books in Larsson's Millennium Trilogy, says Amazon, are now in the Top 10 bestselling Kindle books of all time.

Marjorie Kehe is the Monitor's book editor.

Who do you think should play Lisbeth Salander to Daniel Craig's Blomkvist? Join the Monitor's book discussion on Facebook and Twitter.

----------


## andynap

Rooney Mara Cast as Girl With Dragon Tattoo 

Rooney Mara, 25, to be in "The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo." Who the heck is Rooney Mara? She's an American actress with a faraway look (as opposed to a come-hither look) who's done some episodic television (ER) and was in Youth in Revolt and Dare. (I don't remember her, either.) She's about to be in The Social Network , the one about the creation of Facebook. More to the point, she's just won the role of Lisbeth Salander in the American remake of The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo , and will be costarring with Daniel Craig. She beat out Scarlett Johansson and Natalie Portman in one of the most publicized star searches since Vivien Leigh scored Scarlett O'Hara.

----------


## JEK



----------


## amyb

She looks ok to me

----------


## julianne

It's probably a plus that she isn't well known. I cringed at the thought of a "name" actress getting the part. The Swedish casting was perfect.

----------


## JEK

Agree and agree!

----------


## andynap

> It's probably a plus that she isn't well known. I cringed at the thought of a "name" actress getting the part. The Swedish casting was perfect.




Natalie Portman was in the running. She would have been fine. Scarlett Johannson is plenty fine but not for this part.

----------


## JEK

Interesting article on Larsson's motivations for the books

----------


## andynap

Interesting that the author diagnoses Lisbeth with Asperger's. I don't remember that diagnosis in any of the books but it could explain her lack of social graces.

----------

